

Dupe-checker.com - check a list of entries for duplicates - peterjaap
http://www.dupe-checker.com
With this web-based tool, you can check your list of entries for duplicates. Filter out the values or lines you want, or just the duplicates. Supports sorting, replacements (with regex) and case-(in)sensitivity.<p>I just scratched my own itch. When are you going to scratch yours?
======
ozh
Well done. Will use from time to time. Thanks.

